# Can You Outrun A Bison



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is always the question of how fast do you need to be to outrun a bison.

The answer is faster than your friend


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

He took that “have to run faster than your friend” to heart, didn’t he?

There was stopping in the guy in front! The other dude was ready to go to battle until he couldn’t pick up a whole tree. 

That could have been SO much worse. People need to figure it out.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Coming across them while running at antelope island makes me really nervous. No distance ever feels like it's enough!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Anybody ever see the Ring of Fear at a rodeo?

Over the 4th of July we watched the rodeo at Ruby's Inn (Bryce Canyon). There were two guys from Europe that decided to join the Ring of Fear. Most of the time you only get cowboys that are in the rodeo to participate. I'm not sure if they are smart or not -- but I'll give them credit: when the bull charges, they scatter.

Not the European guys! This guy held his ground! The bull charged him, and stopped nose-to-nose with this guy! I don't know how he held it together. That bull started snarling, blowing snot all over the guy, stomping his foot, digging the dirt, and basically going nuts - all while this guy just stood there looking eye-to-eye with this bull. Eventually the bull turned and went after another participant.

The European fella walked away with the prize money. Either too stupid to know what he was doing, or the bravest fella I've ever seen. Not sure which.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

At least once everyday of the 8 days I hunted bison last fall I had a herd of 10-300 head run past full tilt under 10 yards. That ground shakes about like a 4M earthquake! 

Bison are just too cool. We need them everywhere. #MakeBisonPlentifulAgain


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

PBH said:


> Anybody ever see the Ring of Fear at a rodeo?


I was once coerced into doing this at a local rodeo.

We all sat down around the table, cards were dealt and then the bulls were turned loose.

I'm not afraid to admit it but I ran like I have never ran before. When I first saw those bulls coming out of the gate and looking straight at us I knew that the gig was up and I was headed to the exit.

Someday I'll need to relate a story about bulldogging donkeys down on Jackass flats on the San Rafael desert.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I think he was outrunning his own daughter, not a friend! I would judge him harshly except for I once abandoned my wife and baby when we were rushed by an aggressive dog. Instincts, man!


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

Critter, that might be one thing you don’t want to admit online about the donkeys. Just saying. But it’s always cool to be down home on the San Rafael and seeing those old donkeys roaming around.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I believe that the statue of limitations has ran out on that one.

It was close to 40 years ago 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’ve been (correctly) accused of being an old donkey in need of some bull dogging from time to time.


----------

